# JSF: Ändern von CSS Styles in commandLink nach Klick



## Steve™ (31. Jan 2008)

Folgendes Problem und Fragment: 


```
<t:dataList var="xxx" value="xxx">
            
              <t:column>                
                 <t:commandLink 
                                value=""                            
                                actionListener="" 
                                styleClass="actionButton"                                                                            
                                
                                
                 />
                   <f:param id="" value="" name=""/>                 
                  
              </t:column>
            
            </t:dataList>
```

Diese Tabelle rendert eine Reihe von Links:


1 2 3 4 5


Nun soll jeder Link nach dem Anklicken einen besonderen Style erhalten (Signalisieren, welcher zuletzt angeklickt wurde)


Wie geht das ? Hab schon alles mögliche probiert und die CSS Klasse "actionButton" in allen Richtungen versucht zu modifzieren. Es funktioniert einfach nicht. 

Hat jemand eine einfache Lösung. Das muss doch irgendwie möglich sein :-(

Danke schonmal


----------



## Guest (31. Jan 2008)

definiere 2 verschiedene CSS Klassen (eins für normal und eins für geklickt) und übergebe den Namen der Klasse aus der Bean


```
styleClass="#{bean.styleName}"
```

in der Bean weist du, welcher Link angeklickt wurde und trägst für diesen Link den Style "geklickt" ein.


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2008)

kannst du vielleicht mit dem dataScroller arbeiten? Die Browser markieren ja sowieso die besuchten Links.


----------



## Steve™(outside) (31. Jan 2008)

that's it! 

Danke


----------



## Steve™(outside) (31. Jan 2008)

Ich glaube nicht ganz, da nur immer der zuletzt angeklickte Link "aktiv" sein soll und nicht generell markiert werden, wo der Nutzer schon war.

die vorgeschlagene Lösung ist glaub ich schon gut, muss das morgen testen.


----------

